# W3schools.com Offline Version-||HelpFul Guide To Web Developers



## rakeshishere (Mar 16, 2007)

This is an offline version of the Complete web site-->**www.w3schools.com*
 This is a useful site for web developers
I have downloaded the Entire website using *SURFOFFLINE*
The content is then compressed using *WINRAR*.Unrar the file and start browsing it from:_*w3schools\w3schools\www.w3schools.com\index.htm*_

 *Uncompressed size: 88.7MB

 Compressed size: 15.5MB

This will Be helpful to people who would like to get some online help in a offline way...So Here is the Download Link...I have Uploaded the File using my RS -Premium account,which makes it impossible for the File to be deleted (just in case) **
*


> *rapidshare.com/files/21292289/w3schools.rar


*
*


----------



## titun (Mar 16, 2007)

Thank you very much!!

Downloading now. I can decompress it by tar -xvf in Fedora Core 5 na ??

Any good HTML n CSS Editor  you know like Dreamweaver for FC5 ??


----------



## mneo (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanx , i used to download pages from this site but now i have the full site .


----------



## mehulved (Mar 17, 2007)

titun said:
			
		

> Thank you very much!!
> 
> Downloading now. I can decompress it by tar -xvf in Fedora Core 5 na ??


You need to use unrar, this isn't a tar file or did I miss something? Also, on linux you can use curl or wget to download the site.


			
				titun said:
			
		

> Any good HTML n CSS Editor  you know like Dreamweaver for FC5 ??


 There's quanta for one.


----------



## titun (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh.. I thought every archieved file in linux can be extracted using the same tar command. 

Understood now.


----------



## int86 (Mar 20, 2007)

Plz Someone upload it elsewhere


----------



## Pathik (Mar 20, 2007)

yea pls upload it somewhere else.. Like 4shared.net or filehippo.com


----------



## cooldev007 (Mar 22, 2007)

Thank you very much. it is a nice post


----------



## sachin_kothari (Mar 29, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Mar 30, 2007)

This is quite useful thanks.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 30, 2007)

great job dude..........I have downloaded the file.Thanks


----------



## redhat (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks a lot,  
downloaded the file


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Mar 30, 2007)

Good Job Buddy...THANKS...


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey howcome didnt rapidshare tell me to wait for some time before the download began? Is it because you are a paid member?
Anyways, thanks!!!


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 8, 2007)

There are lot of pages missing. It is not complete. Need a better rip for the site.


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 8, 2007)

╬Switch╬ said:
			
		

> Hey howcome didnt rapidshare tell me to wait for some time before the download began? Is it because you are a paid member?
> Anyways, thanks!!!


Yes ,Buddy 



			
				navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> There are lot of pages missing. It is not complete. Need a better rip for the site.


Which pages did u mean?Is it the online HTML softie and others?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks.Rep system kyu nahi hai.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 9, 2007)

╬Switch╬ said:
			
		

> Hey howcome didnt rapidshare tell me to wait for some time before the download began? Is it because you are a paid member?
> Anyways, thanks!!!



Its due to Easter. Rapidshare has removed timer for Easter holidays. Read news at *rapidshare.com/en/news.html

If it was due to because the file sharer has premium accounts then you would have got no timer for all files because mostly pirated files are shared by premium members to earn more points. 

And rakesh...please check it, some pages are missing in the archive. All the example pages in tutorials of HTML, CSS, XHTML and TCP/IP are missing.


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 9, 2007)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Its due to Easter. Rapidshare has removed timer for Easter holidays. Read news at *rapidshare.com/en/news.html



Yup,Knew tht news



			
				navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> If it was due to because the file sharer has premium accounts then you would have got no timer for all files because mostly pirated files are shared by premium members to earn more points.


U can chk the download of my file on Non-Easter days also




			
				navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> And rakesh...please check it, some pages are missing in the archive. All the example pages in tutorials of HTML, CSS, XHTML and TCP/IP are missing.



Ok,Will Try for A Better Rip with some other softie


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 9, 2007)

@rakeshishere can u tell some other softwares for downloading the site?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 10, 2007)

Metaproducts OfflineExplorer - Shareware
HTTrack Website Copier - Free


----------



## balajiram.83 (Apr 10, 2007)

A Great Job

Thanx a lot. But now w#schools updated their site.

Can u please upload it


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Apr 13, 2007)

If u do upload it again please remember to make a solid archive with the best compression ratio. Cause the the archive that u have uploaded can be further compressed to just 3 mb by the solid archive potion.


----------

